# [SOLVED] Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating



## Paek09David (May 19, 2013)

So, I've had my laptop for about 1 year or maybe more and it's been running fine until yesterday (5/18/13). I was watching some youtube videos, then all of a sudden i felt a vibrating on my desk and I looked and my laptop started vibrating and making some weird sounds. I think the sound was coming from the fan maybe. Can someone please help please? My laptop only starts making those sounds when i start watching videos, or running multiple programs and such. My laptop is a Lenovo V570, windows 7, 6GB RAM, 64-bit OS, 2.5 GHz, intel core i5-2450M CPU. Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

Hello,

I would start by blowing the fan and vents with a can of compressed air to make no it is clear of dust/debris.

Maybe dust on the blades or the fan needs to be replaced.


----------



## Paek09David (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

So do you know where I would be able to find a can of compressed air?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

Any local electronic or office supply store will have it.


----------



## Paek09David (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

So I got a can of compressed air and I sprayed it into all the vents and i opened the back of my laptop and I also sprayed it in there, then I turned on my computer to check if it fixed it, but it still makes a little noise. The noise level went down a little and the vibrations went away, but the sound is still there. Am I doing something wrong, or anything I don't know that I should? Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Paek09David (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

So I got myself a can of compressed air and I followed the directions and I sprayed it into the vents and a little into the back of my laptop and I turned it back on the see if it worked, but it is still there. Am I missing something here or I am doing it wrong? Please help. Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

The sound could mean the fan is failing and needs replacing.

Lubricating the fan may help but would be a temporary fix.

The fans for that model is fairly cheap so replacing it may be your best route.


----------



## Paek09David (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

Do you know if Geek Squad will replace the fans? And also do you know how much they would charge if they do? If they don't do you know where I can go to replace my fan?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

If you are not up to trying to replace it you can try a local shop.

You can order the parts from online. You can find them reasonable on ebay

Lenovo IdeaPad V570 Cooling Heatsink and Fan


----------



## Paek09David (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

Okay thanks


----------



## Paek09David (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

Sorry but one more question. How long do you think that my laptop would be able to run with this damaged or broken fan before it breaks or stops working all together?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

Hard to say. If the cooling fan is not working properly then it could lead to overheating.


----------



## Paek09David (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

Okay thank you for your help. It was really appreciated thanks. Have a great day.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Weird Sounds/Vibrating*

Your are Welcome and Good Luck.


----------

